# Abort, Retry, Fail



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I have a laptop (IBM ThinkPad) with Windows 98. I have been deleting e-mails, favorites in IE, and various other programs that I installed for my personal use. The laptop froze yesterday when I was deleting some of my "favorites" in IE, when I tried to reboot, I got an error message and what I remember is the option to abort, retry, fail. Now today I tried to reboot and all I am getting is the Windows 98 screen and then it will not go any farther. Help please!!

The screen looks like this:
To Start the IBM Product Recovery program, press F11

DOSKey installed

Sector not found writing drive C
Abort, Retry, Fail?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try recovery....not sure what your next options will be. Hope you have things backed up.....could be a failing hard drive.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Candy. I tried to reboot and when it got to the following message:

"To Start the IBM Product Recovery program, press F11"

I pushed F11 and now the screen is just hanging there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, it's not sounding good. Do you have the option of getting into the bios setup prior to it hanging?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, but I will need guidance...I have NO idea what bios setup is....thanks!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi while waiting for Aca Candy..
Tapping the Delete button at start up should bring you into the Bios.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Might be F1 or F2 as well. I didn't google it


----------



## pokerskatershark (Aug 21, 2006)

Try using the esc key as well. That should bring you into the BIOS. If not, I have also gotten in by hitting SHIFT F8. Don't even know why that works. LOL


----------



## conch (Aug 1, 2005)

On a Thinkpad it's F1 to get into Bios and F12 to get into temporary boot drive. Do you have a boot disk?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I do not have a boot disk...the laptop belongs to my children's school and I just use it at home for some volunteer work I do for them. I am actually in BIOS right now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the bios see the hard drive info?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

>Config
>Date/Time
>Password
>Startup
>Restart

BIOS Version 1.28 (iCETD8WW)
BIOS Date (Year-Month-Day) 2002-01-07
Embedded Controller Version .01.29.19
Serial #'s
CPU Type Pentium (R) III - Intel (R) SpeedStep Technology
CPU Speed 1.0 GHz
Installed Memory 120 MB


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Anybody???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the config tab, or startup tab, does the hard drive appear there?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

On the config tab my options are

>Network
>Processor Serial Number
>Serial Port
>Infrared
>Parallel Port
>PCI
>Floppy Drives
>Keyboard/Mouse
>Display
>Power
>Alarm
>Memory


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Keep looking around to see if you can find boot order, or info on the cdrom and hard drives.

The hard drive should show some info IF it is being recognized.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay...found a boot under the startup section


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does it show the hard drive?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes...but then I don't know what to do. Under the Boot tab it shows:
+Removable Devices
+Hard Drive
CD-ROM Drive
Intel Boot Agent Version 4.0.18
Network Boot


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Will the hard drive tab expand to show what is there?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

It shows a number

IC25N015ATDA04-0

Then to the right it says Use these keys to set the boot order that the BIOS will use to attempt to boot an OS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's the IBM part number for the hard drive.

Exit the bios and choose to save settings on exit, and see if it will boot.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

It boots to the Microsoft Windows 98 screen and just stays there


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

There is a boot device list (F12)

When I go into it the Boot Menu appears
1 +Removable Devices
2 +Hard Drive
3 CD-ROM Drive
4 Intel Boot Agent
5 Network Boot

<Enter Setup>


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Reboot again, and tap the F8 key and see if you can boot into safe mode.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I am in Safe Mode by holding down the Ctrl button while starting laptop.

It takes me to the same blue Windows98 screen and hangs.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ctrl button? 

You should have a menu where you select safe mode. Did you get a menu? If not, please try F8 when restarting the computer.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

F8 does not get me into safe mode. The laptop just boots to the Win98 screen.

I actually just got the menu and I chose # 3 for safe mode and it took me to the blue Win98 screen. Should I try the safe mode with command prompt?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Give the safe mode option more time to load......Also, if you have anything plugged in externally, printers, usb devices, etc. UNPLUG THEM.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay, so I got to the menu by tapping F8 while booting. I chose option #6 to start safe mode with command prompt only. when I got to the C prompt, I put in win 98. It went to the Microsoft ScanDisk screen where it is just hanging now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you get to the c: prompt, type


dir 

then press enter

Do you get a list of files?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy:

I shut the darn thing down and unplugged everything and then re-started it. I tapped F8 and got to the boot menu. I entered 3 for safe mode. It is hanging on the Windows98 blue screen with the windows logo. The power light is steady and the light for the hard drive (it looks like a little canister with an arrow thru it) is lit steady. The fan is running. Otherwise, that is ALL that is happening.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay, let me try your suggestion of dir...our replys are lapsing...sorry


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes....there are files...24 files 14 dirs


----------



## conch (Aug 1, 2005)

Can you get into safe mode command prompt? Try another registry restore (at the prompt type scanreg /restore) Go back to the earliest date available and make sure it says "started" after the date (not "stopped")


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't use the oldest restore date, that one almost ALWAYS fails.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy,
I picked a prior date...not the oldest...and it went to the blue screen:

Microsoft Registry Checker
Backing up system files...

Now it is just hanging there...I don't here anything going on


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

See if you can pick a different date.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I have tried several different dates and the same thing happens


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I suspect a failing hard drive.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

That may very well be the case...seeing that I have no idea about computers. My only reservations about that are the fact that it was completely running fine and then I started to delete things. I removed programs and deleted e-mails and some favorites from IE. I am just wondering if I deleted something that I should not have.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You could try an overinstall of Windows.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Hmmm...this laptop belongs to my son's school so I don't have ANYTHING to install. Can you think of anything else? I would like to return it on Monday...hopefully able to boot up!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You could try to download a bootdisk (if the laptop has a floppy drive) and boot with that to a command prompt, and type sys c:

then press enter.

If that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas and am going to go with my bad hard drive theory.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Would that erase everything like a re-install? I am on a different pc (obviously!!) that has a cd drive (no floppy drive). The laptop has a cd drive and a separate floppy disc drive.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, all that does is fix the command.com that makes it boot (IF that is the only thing broken).

In any event, you can't make it worse than it already is by testing that


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay...can you please give me step by step instructions to do that. Like I said earlier, I have a CD drive on the pc I am using to communicate with you and the laptop that is having the problem booting has an external floppy and a cd drive. Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can the external floppy on the laptop be connected to your working computer?

You can get a bootdisk from here:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay...I downloaded the win98 to the floppy on the working pc. Do I have to "unzip" it or anything. I tried to boot the laptop with the floppy and I got an error message of :
"Invalid system disk
Replace the disk, and then press any key.

That probably sounds like a silly question to you but really I have NOOOOO idea!!

Should I try to "open" it on my working pc. I really don't want to do anything to that one....it is brand new!! Please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, you have to execute the downloaded file, there should be more than one file on the floppy disk. I usually save it to my desktop, then double click on it. You should be prompted for the floppy disk to be inserted, and the boot disk will be created.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

When I right click on the floppy and "open" it I can see the following:

WIN98SE
WinImage Self Extractor File

Should I copy that to my current desktop or should I have downloaded directly to my desktop?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Get it to your current desktop, then double click on it, you'll get a message about overwriting whatever is currently on the floppy disk, just say yes.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy,
UGHHHH! I downloaded it to the desktop, double clicked on it, got the message to insert floppy....I insert the floppy and get a message about disk error on track, Sector not found. I tried 5 NEW floppys and all get the same message with a different track # and head #


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

But before, you were able to save the download to the floppy disk?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, and darn it...I formatted that floppy to try to use for the boot disk....


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Hmmm...the 7th floppy that I used actually worked 
Now, attach the floppy to the laptop, insert the floppy and THEN turn the pc on?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I was able to boot the laptop using the boot disk. I chose option to start with cd-rom support. It ran through some diagnostic tools and then it went to the a:|>

I typed in SYS C:

It made some noise and then I got the message:
"Sector not found writing drive C
Abort, Retry, Fail?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sounding good............unfortunately.

I'd say we've done all that we can do. It's more than likely a hard drive failure.

You can try one more thing, start WITHOUT cdrom support and try the same thing....if you get the same error............


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I tried it like that and got the exact same message...I am sick! I just don't understand.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

The fan sounds like it is running louder when I get to that message...mean anything?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I agree with Candy. Things are not looking good. Try this. Boot up into whatever you can get into (safemode, etc). Now do a series of Ctrl-Alt-Delete combination until the computer reboots. This should force it to run scandisk. (or turn off the power to the laptop while safemode is still running)

If that doesn't work, try rebuilding the master boot record. Insert the startup disk you made then power up the computer. Choose "start without CDRom support". At the A:\> prompt, type Fdisk /mbr then press enter. (note the space after the k in fdisk.)


Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

kilowatt1 said:


> I agree with Candy. Things are not looking good. Try this. Boot up into whatever you can get into (safemode, etc). Now do a series of Ctrl-Alt-Delete combination until the computer reboots. This should force it to run scandisk. (or turn off the power to the laptop while safemode is still running)
> 
> If that doesn't work, try rebuilding the master boot record. Insert the startup disk you made then power up the computer. Choose "start without CDRom support". At the A:\> prompt, type Fdisk /mbr then press enter. (note the space after the k in fdisk.)
> 
> ...


Hey Kilowatt....long time no hear...guess that's a good thing! I tried the Ctrl-Alt-Delete combo and came up empty handed. It would not run scandisk. Then I tried "rebuilding the master boot record"...I did exactly as you said and I got the following error:

Error writing fixed disk. The master boot code has NOT been updated.

Please tell me this isn't the end....I really have to return this laptop and would like it to at least boot up. Thanks for rackin' your brain for me!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

With their ME install cd or restore cd, they may be able to get further, but, as I said earlier, I think the hard drive may have died.

The good thing was that you could get a directory on the c: drive......


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

So, the next step being?? Take to a repair shop? You think some things are salvagable because I could get a directory of the c: drive? Where do I go from here? Thanks for all of your hard work! Karol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have files that need to be saved? 

Laptop repair shops aren't cheap


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I have one program in particular that has a TON of data...lots of names and addresses from the school that would take a VERY long time to start at the beginning. I have no idea how to save anything if it is even possible.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Unfortunately, it's sounding more and more like the hard drive has serious damage. Boot with the startup disk again. This time at the A:\> prompt, type scandisk.exe then press enter.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I did this and it went thru the scandis and finished testing the file structure of drive A.

Now it is asking if I want to perform a surface scan? I am running the surface scan now.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

ScanDisk did not find any problems on drive A.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's scanning the wrong drive. You want it to be scanning c:

Which I'm going to guess will result in an error message of some sort.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I get the dunce hat...I get the dunce hat!! 

I scanned the c drive and it went through okay. However, when I tried to do a surface scan...it hung on 0% complete.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wait to see what KW thinks, but that is probably not good. I never use scandisk


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

When I ran the scandisk...it gave me a message that a problem was found

"The amount of free space on drive C is being reported incorrectly.

Choose Fix It to have ScanDisk correct the problem"

I chose fix it and in confirmed that it was fixed, however, I ran the scanDisk a second time and the same error message came up.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Ok Candy...thanks SOOOO much for your time!!


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay, here is the latest...

As stated before, I was able to run scandisk and then I attempted to run surface scan.

While running surface scan this is what happened:

Message

Cluster 2 of drive C cannot be written to.

Cluster 2 is currently being used by the \ file. <Make Undo Disk>

I made the undo disk and then the following message appeared:

ScanDisk found physical damage on Drive C that it cannot correct. ScanDisk cannot repair damaged Cluster 2 because other damage to Drive C prevents it. <OK>

After I hit ok it continued to run and then this message came up:

At least one area of drive C has sustained physical damage. Although such damage might be caused by an isolated incident such as a power failure, it is often a sign of impending hardware.

Back up your files as soon as possible. For more information about backing up your files, see Windows Help.

You should run ScanDisk daily for a while; if more physical errors occur, have this drive checked by a qualified computer hardware techinician. <OK>

ScanDisk found and fixed the following problem on drive C:
the free space count was fixed
ScanDisk did not fix all the errors it found. <View Log>

Log file generated at 11:58AM on Wednesday, August 30, 2006.

ScanDisk checked drive C for problems, with the following results:

Directory structure

ScanDisk did not find any problems.

File allocation table

ScanDisk did not find any problems.

File system

The free space was being reported incorrectly.
ScanDisk successfully fixed the free space count.

Surface scan

Data could not be written to cluster 2.
The \ file is currently using cluster 2.
ScanDisk did not patch the clusher.

So, any options??? I know that is alot of info to digest but thought I'd give it all in one reply instead of 15! Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm assuming that you tried to reboot with the floppy disk to see if per chance Windows would load?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

When I boot with the floppy, it loads to the a:

When I boot without the floppy it gets stuck at the windows98 screen


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, one last idea and I'm out of them. Tap the F8 key again, and choose STEP BY STEP and see what loads last before it hangs, you'll have to keep hitting the enter key.....


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Process the system registry Y
Create a startup log file (BOOTLOG.TXT) Y
Process your startup device drivers (CONFIG.SYS) Y
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS Y<-----Taking a very long time 

The light is still on (the little canister) as if it's trying so I am going to leave it for a little bit


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

hmmm...it finally moved on...

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS Y<----Taking a while also


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS Y

Process your startup command file (AUTOEXEC.BAT) Y

Sector not found writing drive c

Sector not found writing drive C
Abort, Retry, Fail?

That's as far as she goes Candy....


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I'm about out of ideas too. I wonder if the autoexec.and/or config sytem files happen to occupy that particular sector and they somehow got corrupted during your cleaning expedition. Let's stop them from trying to load and see what happens.

Boot up with the startup disk, then:

At the A:\> prompt, type C: and press enter.

At C:\> type *ren autoexec.bat autoexec.ch* and press enter to rename the autoexec.bat temporarily.

Once this file has been renamed type *ren config.sys config.ch* and press enter to rename the config.sys.

Once each of these files have been renamed, reboot the computer normally (without the startup disk) and see if Windows will load.

If it doesn't work, you can always rename them back following the reverse procedure.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

at the c: I entered renautoexec.bat autoexec.ch and got the usual error message:
Sector not found writing drive C
Abort, Retry, Fail

Question...when I entered that should I have taken the boot floppy out before pressing enter?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

At the c: prompt, can you still get a directory, and see the Windows directory?


----------



## northpo (Oct 30, 2004)

Try reloading windows.
Boot computer with startup disk. 
At the A:\ prompt, type C: and press enter. 
At the C:> prompt type WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS\SETUP.EXE and press enter.
This should start the windows setup.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Candy...yes, I can still see 24 files and 14 directories. The windows directory is there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, that is good, can you try what northpo suggested?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I booted WITHOUT cd-rom support and went to the c:
Typed in exactly what northpo suggested...
Please wait while Setup initializes.
Setup is now going to perform a routine check on your system.
To continue, press ENTER <Enter>
It is currently running ScanDisk


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Problem Found

The amount of free space on drice C is being reported incorrectly.

Choose Fix It to have ScanDisk correct the problem <Fix It>

fixed (in red letters)

ScanDisk checked the following drives:

Drive C had errors, but they were fixed.
Drive D had no errors.

<Exit>


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Please wait while Setup initializes.
Scanning system registry...  Taking a loooong time! (Reading floppy and c: drives)

ATTENTION: A serious disk error has occured while writing to drive C.
Retry (r)?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We've reached the last dead end, unfortunately. I'm sure a new hard drive will fix the problem


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I entered retry and got the same error message...I have to go to a dr.'s appt...ANXIETY!! lol...so I will check back asap


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Can I save anything?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The drive would have to be slaved to another computer..........


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Something easy or way over my head? There is one program in particular with ALOT of data input.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, it depends 

There are connectors that you can buy, maybe around $5 or $6 that will change the connection of the laptop hard drive and enable you to attach it to your desktop computer. 

There are also USB case enclosures, they go for around $20 ish that you connect via USB and can pull files off that way....IF the drive can be read........


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Sounds way to difficult for little ole' me...lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let us know the final outcome.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Like I said...too difficult for me!! I am surrendering and am going to return the laptop to the school...unfortunately, "as is!" Thank you for your time and many suggestions, you have certainly tried. Karol


----------

